# Anery red? No dice on a search for that here.



## k412 (May 17, 2009)

I got a male on trade for a uromastyx at my local shop. This boy is always friendly and imo liked me. :-D 
I was told that he came in with a batch of reds but only some of them were red. I was told that he is anery. This is coming from a pet store and I know better than to rely on only one person's word. He is nonetheless a sweet handsome boy!
I was told that he is about a year old, at 18" does that seem appropriate?
He was fed mainly crickets but took the ground turkey well. He also had some superworms and pinkies today.
I am using the reptical calcium w/o d3 by zoomed as suggested on the caresheet.
His temps are 105 on the basking area and 80 on the cool side. Humidity is 70%.
He has a hide, one large branch to use as a ladder to a low basking area that also serves as a hide and the largest water bowl that I could find.
He is on coco husk substrate in a 75g aquarium until I get my enclosure built. I'm having it built into my closet which is 6x3. I will also have an outdoor enclosure built for the summer. I am in VA so it gets too cold to keep him outdoors year round.
I let him swim in the bathtub today and he liked it a lot! 
I don't feed in the enclosure as I read thoroughly the care sheets, taming the beast etc.. Those are great btw!!!
I do have some cell phone pictures of him, not the best quality but I will get more!





This is him on my shirt in his enclosure.




This is him sleeping on my arm. I wasn't very comfortable but he was so I waited for him to get up before moving him.
Any advice or criticism is appreciated!
Thank you all in advance!
Kelly


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2009)

Anery red? Never heard of such a thing, is that some new ploy to sell dull looking reds? :roll: :lol: 

I am sorry, but that is my thoughts on Anery reds. I am glad you joined us and glad the information is helpful. Welcome to the TeguTalk community.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 17, 2009)

He looks great.....i did the same thing (shirt in enclosure) to help tame down mine.


----------



## Jer723 (May 17, 2009)

how long do you keep the shirt in?


----------



## k412 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for the welcome :-D 
I appreciate the response Mr. Hill!
I was unable to find anything "anery" as far as tegus go.


----------



## Winston The Mad (May 17, 2009)

I think he means ornery, maybe?


----------



## k412 (May 17, 2009)

Lol. Possibly! Although so far he has a lovely disposition.
The price on him was higher than the others but I didn't pay that amount.
Leave it to pet stores to put a fancy name on something to make it sell!
He seemed to like me more than the others and that's why I chose him.
Plus he's a handsome devil! Now I just need a name.
Does anyone here have a tegu that responds to it's name?
I had seen a youtube video where one had a long time ago and can't seem to find it now.
Thanks again for the kind words everyone. :-D


----------



## Jer723 (May 17, 2009)

yea ive seen the video, here it is . . .


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr9gEO8KmYY" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr9gEO8KmYY</a><!-- m -->

it really shows how smart these guys are. i hope mine can do that one day!


----------



## k412 (May 17, 2009)

That's the one! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## LouDog760 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like the dull red to me. Doesn't matter long as you like it. :grno


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 18, 2009)

Nice looking GU Welcome to tegu talk ..


----------



## Gx3 (May 18, 2009)

I have a red (got from Bobby last year) and he is about 26" long already feeding on F/T adult mice a couple days a week (ground turkey, fish, etc. the rest of the time). It is very possible that your tegu is a yearling but was fed a lot of crickets and mealworms which don't have nearly as much nutrients as rodents/meat.


----------

